# Some of grandads watch tools



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I lost my grandad a few years back and unfortunatly my grand mother has to go in a home as she needs care ,but my father was clearing out there garage and came across a few bits and pieces and straight away said I know who will love them , well yes off course me I have been looking at getting some very fine screwdriver bits for a while so these are great

what make these even more special are that they were my grandad I never new he had anything to do with watches but it just make these screwdrivers even more sentimental , I no the oils are no good but they are just nice to have :thumbsup:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Solid spring bars right there... :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

That grease must be from the 60's at least!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice find Andy. :yes:

He had an interest which would have been common to you both now that must give you a nice feeling.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

PC-Magician said:


> Nice find Andy. :yes:
> 
> He had an interest which would have been common to you both now that must give you a nice feeling.


 It's a great feeling


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Its like a barn find of an auto mobile I bet you are buzzing inside. Welll done :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice find, Andy....and of great sentimental value too. I hope you put them to good use. :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> Its like a barn find of an auto mobile I bet you are buzzing inside. Welll done :thumbsup:


 Make feel abit connected again to someone I thought the world off



Roger the Dodger said:


> Nice find, Andy....and of great sentimental value too. I hope you put them to good use. :thumbsup:


 Cheers buddy they will defo give me a push to use them I had given up on tinkering with watches but it's given me a new push to carry on


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Strange what you find when clearing a house, when I helped my parents clear out my grans place, we discovered two large blades used to amputate my great uncle's leg - the things people keep! :blind:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My dear Iceblue, that is very touching and I do empathise with you. I notice that the oil bottle has the N.W.1. suffix to the address which presumably dates it to the vintage watch period.


----------

